# On your new GTO what did you change 1st



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

oil, battery, brake pads, brake fluid. What are the most common problems with the 04's?? I'll pick the car up Monday. I've had 5 corvettes.


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

5 Corvettes? Well aren't you the lucky one.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Corvettes are very cheap to drive. The last one cost me $115/month to drive. Bought it in 2/2000 for 34500 sold it 3/2004 for $29,000 that equals $115 month depreciation. I expect the GTO I just bought to be just as cheap to drive. I had a 85' 442 I drove for 18 months that cost me $750 in depreciation.If you buy a sporty car right you'll get out of it right. There is a guy that just bought a new Z06 CE corvette with a MSRP of $57400 for $40,000 on corvetteforum.com I'm sorry for you that jumped early on your GTO's. I have bought alot of cars over the years. You have to know when and how to buy and the price you can buy at. The time of year matters, the economy, and what is sittting on the lots. My previous 94 corvette cost me $180/ month to drive. I could go on.The GTO's being sold at these prices $18000-19000 when they are going at auction wholesale of $24000-$25000 are the best bargain I've seen in years. I wish I could buy 3 or 4 more but only one of the three of my family's GM cards qualify. Forums like this where people can compare notes will save you money. It is where I found the bonus gmcard reward otherwise I wouldn't have gotten the GTO.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

04Goat said:


> 5 Corvettes? Well aren't you the lucky one.


Only the first Corvette is expensive. After that, it's all down hill.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Unless you run the h*ll out of the car. You lose your butt on family cars. A 04 cadillac is worth $22000 to $24000 wholsale right now. Not bad for a $46000 car. They come with a jar of vaseline.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

cuspid said:


> oil, battery, brake pads, brake fluid. What are the most common problems with the 04's?? I'll pick the car up Monday. I've had 5 corvettes.


Installed an automatic dimming rearview mirror with compass and temperature readout.


----------



## Nitro-C5 (Dec 21, 2004)

jerhofer said:


> Installed an automatic dimming rearview mirror with compass and temperature readout.


That sound Cool where did you get the unit at?


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Nitro-C5 said:


> That sound Cool where did you get the unit at?


I got the mirror at:
http://accessory-center.com/series.plx/30/1533/1865


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

The lack of auto dimming rear view mirror was a plus for me, having rented several cars with them, they always seemed to be slow and I felt like I would get blinded by cars pulling in behind me.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

The main reason I installed the mirror was to have the outside temperature displayed. 

The auto dimming side seems to work well as I can really tell the difference between lights shining in the rearview mirror and the external mirrors. It works fast enough that I have never noticed a problem.


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

I like that mirror. What did you have to do when installing? I have the factory one on my SSS. Really like the temp.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Beat up on a bunch of civics


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

slp loudmouth and cai, big difference over stock :cool :cheers


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

"slp loudmouth and cai, big difference over stock "

Ditto here, plus rims and tires, BMR STB, etc (in sig.) Then tint.

I am leaning towards the SLP headers now though I have always liked their products. Especially if I can get a mid length high flow cat version in the high 800 range!  It's something I am not rushing into because prices are dropping and the smog PoPo are itching to fine here.

Oh yeah, if you do change your intake and exhaust (a good start) then you will want a tuner/programmer and for this I suggest the Diablo Predator.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

DONE, plus SLP longtubes :cool


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Better brakes, a lower rear end gear, and made my own hood. Not in that exact order but those were the first one.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

VERY NICE! Is that Frisco,TX???? :cheers


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

fwyflyr said:


> I like that mirror. What did you have to do when installing? I have the factory one on my SSS. Really like the temp.


This thread will give you all of the details.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=363


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> VERY NICE! Is that Frisco,TX???? :cheers


San Francisco my friend.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep, thats a long way away! (ha-ha) :cheers


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Had my GTO plastic engine covers painted the same color as my car with flames (on the covers not the car).

To many projects to do much more now. I have a 76 Vette...all stock, nice!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

*goodies*

1st week a left rear tire rail road spike, slp maf, k&n losts of mobile 1 , and a lot
of opinions of that weird very fast cavalier that just beat me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

*Gentex NVS Auto-Dimming Comp/Temp Mirror*

I too just installed the auto-dimming mirror with comp and temp readings... Very cool..! Had it since December, but it was never warm enough or rain-free weekend since last year..! Today was the perfect day to install (vacation day) ... 70 degrees and sunny..!

I love the mirror..!

Thanks to jerhofer for the link..!


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

1 week after I got her, I did a limo window tint, month later bluetooth car phone kit, & hardwire radar detector...hmmm thats about it so far...oh yea custom license plate. Had the 05 since March 19th. Already have 2585 miles on it. Toooo Much Fun to drive her


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

With in a month after picking up the goat. Idid a k&n cai then slp loudmouth.I have also installed slp strut tower brace&skid plate . My engine covers, have been painted body color. Last but not final mod was Taylor 8mm wires.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

cuspid said:


> oil, battery, brake pads, brake fluid. What are the most common problems with the 04's?? I'll pick the car up Monday. I've had 5 corvettes.


I've also had numerous Vettes back to the early 70's......
put 500 miles on the Goat and changed the oil to Amsoil 0-30....relocated the oil filter and installed dual filters...installed oil cooler....drained the brake fluid (what a mess the factory "gunk" was)...installed the BAER 13" with C5 pads....filled with Valvoline Synthetic Brake Fluid....(huge brake improvement) installed the Harrop Rear Diff Cover (bolts to the frame) and filled with Amsoil 75-140 w/ Amsoil Friction modifier....installed the AMW Oil Catch Can.....not going through the detonation/fouled plug stuff again with this LS motor again.....Threw in the NGK's and Taylor wires....slapped on the K&N CAI...polished the TB smooth and adjusted the WOT (yes it was off)....Did the TB Water Bypass.....have since done significant mods to the engine/trannie/frame......but the above "first" mods are all well worth it and a weekend project to get you off on the right foot.......
then you can get really serious


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I changed the oil (to Mobil 1) since I didn't know what the previous fill was. CAGS defeat, hitch, and additional power plugs next week.
Sirius Sportster and 15% tint very soon.
Waiting for a good dead pedal to be sold.
Considering a better breather (I wish there was a Blackwing for the goat)
WAIT... I was supposed to keep this car stock. Oh, Well.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

Within the first week of ownership, I added heated seats, a V1 hardwire, and !CAGS. I'm not sure if I'm going to do any performance mods, since this is my "daily driver".


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The wheels and tires.


----------



## chuckyd317 (Apr 24, 2005)

*CAI/loudmouth*

How much H.P. did u pick up after installing the cold air intake and loudmouth pipes?? Also how loud are the pipes?


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't know the exact numbers. From what I read it should be around 25 to 30hpgain. I love the loudmouth, it sounds mean.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

He's right, most people get around 25-35 rwhp with these mods. We have the loudmouth on sale for $549.99 and the New Era Intake for $189.00!!!! Let me know if your interested. :cheers
P.S.
Even though I am a dealer for SLP, I must admit I am impressed with their product. Here is a list of some current mods that dramatically improved my performance....
SLP longtubes w/cats coated $950.00 in stock
SLP "loudmouth" $549.00 in stock
SLP sway bar $149.00 in stock
SLP polyurethane end links $34.95 in stock
SLP strut tower bar $159.00 out of stock but have a BMR for 179
HARROP poly cradle mounts (BIG HELP W/ WHEEL HOP!) $169.00 in stock
New Era CAI $189.00 in stock
SLP throttle body $169.00 1 left!!
Taylor 10.4mm wires & plugs $99.00 waiting for them to come in...
....just to name a few. I have any thing from a maf to a STS turbo kit and best of all it's usually in stock!! :cheers


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

CAGS eliminator, CORSA Sport, Lingenfelter CAI, SLP rear bar, BMR front stut brace in that order.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

cuspid said:


> ................... I've had 5 corvettes.



Listen, this has NOTHING to do with anything.......just bragging...........the guys on this forum do not care about "your 5 Corvettes"..............

go to www.corvetteforum.com...... (where I have been a member since 09/1999!)

hence the name.............GTO FORUM..........  

BTW, I have SEVEN, (6 C5's and 1 C6) but don't tell anybody................


----------



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

I installed a K&N CAI on my 2004


----------



## dtor (Sep 17, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> Listen, this has NOTHING to do with anything.......just bragging...........the guys on this forum do not care about "your 5 Corvettes"..............
> 
> go to www.corvetteforum.com...... (where I have been a member since 09/1999!)
> 
> ...


That's pretty damn rude, and very unlike a typical CF member. Him saying that he has five Vettes indicates that he may know a thing or two about the engine and drivetrain of the GTO he is about to purchase and that he is able to turn a wrench if he needs to. I'll bet he would like to make sure he doesn't run into any problems typical of what many C5 Vette owners have run into with their LS1s. I'll also bet that I've been a member just as long as you (though I had to re-register in '01 because I had forgotten my original info) and have many more posts than you at the Corvetteforum.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

dtor said:


> That's pretty damn rude, and very unlike a typical CF member. Him saying that he has five Vettes indicates that he may know a thing or two about the engine and drivetrain of the GTO he is about to purchase and that he is able to turn a wrench if he needs to. I'll bet he would like to make sure he doesn't run into any problems typical of what many C5 Vette owners have run into with their LS1s. I'll also bet that I've been a member just as long as you (though I had to re-register in '01 because I had forgotten my original info) and have many more posts than you at the Corvetteforum.


Check the very FIRST reply and then others jumped on him right away with tongue in cheek remarks. He is just asking for trouble with those remarks.

HELLO!!....This is THE GTO forum, period. 

I emphasize once again to you and him......who cares how many Corvettes he has had? No one here, thats for sure.

And... WHO are YOU to say what YOU feel he is thinking or feeling......  

He's a big boy, and I am sure he can speak for himself........BTW, I am sure there lots of Corvette owners who don't know squat about their cars.

Just look at some of the posts from some of the Corvette Forum members................."how many quarts of oil does my car take?"........which type of oil filter do I use".............."whats is CAGS?"..........RLFM!!

Wake up and get real............CF member since 09/99............but WHO here cares...............NOBODY.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

First month of owning it:
removed spoiler
removed all GTO and Pontiac badging
and replaced with Monaro sidemarkers
Took it to race track
added xpipe,removed resonators
changed rims 
Took it to track again.


----------

